# Fuzzball



## countrybuns (Jun 12, 2010)

One of Fergie and Jasper's babies died this morning. I am unsure why but his sisters are now being kept away from the rest of the rabbits as they were still living together until we took them to be sold tomorrow. NowI don't want to sell the girls just in case. Poor little Fuzzball he had a short life but he was well loved.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 12, 2010)

Aww i'm sorry about Fuzzball


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It's amazing how they can leave a mark on your heart even if they've only been with you for a short time. Binky free, little Fuzzball.


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks guys he was such a sweet little bun


----------



## Spot (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this.R.I.P Fuzzball:rip::rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 13, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss--it's never easy and leaves such a hole in our hearts. Rest in Peace little one--blessed be.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss,
Binky free little Fuzzball :angelandbunny:


----------

